# Poodle Fiber?



## Maplelawnfarm (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello,

I have poodles, and when the hair gets to an unmanageable length I tend to cut them short...resulting in loads of silky soft-fleece. (apricot and cream colors). I always feel it is such a waste to throw it away! There really isn't an odor to it, and even when long I groom them regularly so there aren't mats.

Does anyone work with dog hair? Thanks!


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I've spun some dog fiber in my day. Dogs that have an undercoat that gets brushed out in the spring, like Aussie and Samoyed, are wonderful to spin. Unfortunately, hair-style breeds such as poodles and terriers don't spin well into a soft lofty yarn unless they're mixed with a bit of wool or alpaca or other soft fiber. Just my opinion, being the first to answer here.
-Catherine


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

Do a google search on Chiengora fiber (fur and yarn from dog hair) and you will find tons of info! I am actually teaching a class on spinning Chiengora at North Country Fiber fair in Watertown SD in Sept. It should be interesting!


----------



## Maplelawnfarm (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you! This is all very helpful : ) I will not throw it away...:thumb:


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I can't remember the name, but there is actually a book out about using your pet fur to make things. I saw it at a fiber show once.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

I've spun hair from Portuguese Water dogs mixed with wool, and it turned out ok. It was more of a novelty thing though, that I gave to the dogs' owner.


----------

